# suns of 2000



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

anyone else notice that the suns have been "remaking" their team from the mid 90s? 

C - Oliver Miller - Tsaidadis (Slow big center)
PF - Charls Barkley - Stoudemire (good big man)
SF - Dan Majerle - Casey Jacobson (three's galore)
SG - I forgot who they use to have - Penny
PG - Kevin Johnson - Starbury (big time scoring guard)

it's just weird that it seems that way doesnt it? maybe i'm smoking too much.. i dunno


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Check out a Suns' article in hoopshype.com, it looks more like the late 80s team...


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

whoa yeah, that is pretty weird, though I think they want to go farther then their 90's or 80's team, otherwise known as actually *Winning the championship!*


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

The had Rex Chapman and Kidd should be listed as a starter or sixth-man because he got on the first-team 4 times while he was there, more than Kobe and T-Mac have gotten in their whole careers combined.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

i dont recall coming off the bench. he was in dallas then he was part of that mega trade and then he started in phoenix. and are you sure he was on first team four times while with phoenix?


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

lo and behold.. i just looked it up.. jkidd named 4 times all nba first team.. 3 with phoenix and once just last year with nets. SECONDLY... i was talking about the past, as i said.. the mid 90s... at that point, jkidd was playing for dallas. 

booyah!


----------

